# TV adjustment questions



## [MILES] (Aug 19, 2007)

I have an APEX PF3220 television.

I noticed recently that the picture appears to span beyond the boarders of the television's frame. (IE: If watching ESPN, the words at the top of the screen might read PN as the ES are off the screen). I think it is called overscanning.

If anyone here knows how this might be adjusted for this brand/model, I'd apprecaite the feedback. I don't believe it is an adjustable setting on the remote or menu. I've looked those over pretty thoroughly. Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Is there a "zoom" setting?


----------



## stupidsucks (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a similar problem on my 36in Sony Wega. The left and right sides of the screen are just slightly out of the picture. I know there is a way to fix this but I dont actually know how to do it. Your best bet would be to call some place that sells TV's and ask them how you would go about getting this fixed.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

If it's a tube-type TV, chances are the high-voltage drive is low or failing. The high voltage is applied to the tube itself, and accelerates the electrons toward it, while the coils around the back of the tube aim them. If the voltage isn't high enough, the electrons veer farther off-path, essentially stretching the picture out.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you don't have a way to adjust the tv and have a cable box then you may be able to adjust things from there.
I know comcast cable you can go to the menu, setup and screen postion setup,
It only lets you move it from side to side and up and down but if things are of center you can center your picture.
So if you got lots of overscan it may or may not fix things.


----------



## stupidsucks (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that a tube tv can be adjusted and should be once a year. At least thats what the guy at sears told me when I bought mine.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

If the guy at Sears knew what he was talking about, he'd be working in a real TV store.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

If you are prepared to do a bit of reading/searching you might be able to find an answer on this site....depends on how much you want to solve the problem ...

http://www.freelists.org/archives/techassist/11-2004/


----------



## stupidsucks (Aug 23, 2007)

your really cool arent you soundy. you like flaming people who are trying to help don't you. I wish I was as awesome and all knowing like you. cute vanity plate by the way.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Who did I flame? The Sears salesdroid who doesn't know what he's talking about? Fine then, you go listen to him, I'm sure he'll be happy to sell you an extended warranty plan for that annual tube adjustment. Or you could always try to do it yourself - leave me an address so I can send a card to your next of kin.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

stupidsucks said:


> I'm pretty sure that a tube tv can be adjusted and should be once a year. At least thats what the guy at sears told me when I bought mine.


At the risk of getting flamed as well, there is *absolutely* no need to "adjust the picture tube" every year, usually no need to do it during the life of the TV in fact.

I have to fully agree with Soundy.

There should be width adjustments, but they may in some cases only be in the microprocessor which requires diagnostic access.

The possibility of overscan due to a low EHT supply cannot be ignored, and what you see may just be the result of another entirely different fault.

I would point out (as a flame retardant measure) that I do hold full professional qualifications in television servicing, just that I choose to work in another unrelated field.


----------

